# calcutta te 200 gt vs. 200gtb



## ichiban

Okay, I've looked thru the net for reviews of these reels and I can't tell what the difference is between them? Someone out there tell me!


----------



## fishnstringer

*I've got several of the Calcuttas,*

and although all of mine are left handed models I'm of the opinion from reading on the Shimano site and other marketing sites the difference in the two models is the GTB model has anti rust bearings. It appears the GT model is an older model and the B model is the latest model with the new bearing. If you have the older model 200GT it can be upgraded by simply changing out the bearings for the newer anti rust bearing. Just my $.02.


----------



## ichiban

Thanks for the reply fishnstringer but I suspect there may be more. Both are shown as distinctive models by Shimano, with the TE models being more expensive than the Gtb models. Both are also shown with ARB. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## hippyfisher

There are several things that are different. Minor differences, but diff none the less. On shimano's site you can compare them side by side. That would be much easier than anyone listing them. The gtb does actually have more arb's than the TE in the 200 model. I have a gtb and it performs flawlessly, i've never fished with a TE but it would be hard to convince me its worth the extra $.


----------



## Bantam1

The CTE has our HEG gearing, a slightly lighter spool, one piece frame and set plate and a lower recessed reel foot. The CTE reels are much more refined than the normal Calcutta models. The Calcutta reels are tough as can be and very nice, the CTE's are just a little nicer. Its like comparing a Ford to a Lincoln I suppose.


----------



## ichiban

Thank you Bantam1. Got a chance to use the TE this past week. Fishing wasn't good but it is a very smooth reel.


----------



## BATWING

I have both and like them very much. I mainly fish with the T model and it feels better to fish with out of the two but I'm also using two different rods. It may just be in my head but I think having one of the best reels in my hands add to my confidence while presenting plastic . 

What ever works right?


----------



## ichiban

Thanks Batwing. I picked up the TE from a pawnshop. I fish with curado's, calcutta's, and Penns (955, 965). This reel is one of the best I've used. Drag is as good as the Penns and casting efficency is way up there. I was surprised at the msrp on the reel. Having been a victim of reel theft I am cautious about buying from pawnshops. This reel came from Bellaire in Houston and I know all their stuff is checked out by Bellaire PD. Good fishing to all of you and thank you to all of you.


----------

